
Role-playing game theory - BerislavLopac
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Role-playing_game_theory
======
esoteric_wombat
If you're interested in a more detailed survey of rpg theory I highly
recommend the recently published "Role-Playing Game Studies: A Transmedia
Approach" and specifically the chapter "RPG Theorizing by Designers and
Players". For a much broader historical work there's also Playing at the World
by Jon Peterson. For something more bite sized (and free) check out
[http://analoggamestudies.org/](http://analoggamestudies.org/)

~~~
Fnoord
Ladan's raiding research blog, about World of Warcraft raiding phenomenon [1]

[1] [http://www.raidingresearch.co.uk/](http://www.raidingresearch.co.uk/)

------
lainga
The "threefold model" just _begs_ an RPG about DMing a tabletop game, where
DMs fall into a class system between Game, Drama or Simulation (replacing
Warrior, Rogue, and Wizard).

~~~
AnthonBerg
... which begs a trading card game on how to crowdfund a tabletop game about
DMing, right?

~~~
lainga
I place my Kickstarter Bonus card into defense to add a new reward tier to
roll d20 to ask my Mom to order pizza for the party, and end my turn.

------
sovok_x
I see all those hypotheses but are those verifiable? Did they result in some
solid explanations that allowed useful predictions to be made? Or do they play
"my idea is better" game?

(edit: yeah, silently downvote people asking questions... people shouldn't ask
things. Or is it some sore I stepped on unknowingly?)

~~~
dang
> _(edit: yeah, silently downvote people asking questions..._

Would you please not break the site guidelines like this? Unfair downvotes
suck, but for a comment like this it's almost always the case that users will
give corrective upvotes, which leaves the complaint not only against the rules
but factually wrong.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

------
tomkat0789
This made me wonder: what parts of our pop culture will be studied as
rigorously as historical literature? Where will RPGs and video games fit in?
Will some odd history professor in 2100 awkwardly DM a game for bored future
college student equivalents?

~~~
gallerdude
I'm under the belief that the original Star Wars will be studied alongside
epics like The Iliad and The Odyssey. It was hugely impactful when released,
reinterpreted the hero's journey for the 20th century, and even has its own
holiday.

~~~
andrepd
I strongly beg to disagree. It is massively popular, sure. In the end,
however, it's just a mediocre story full of holes and inconsistencies, among
shoddy worldbuilding. Cannot be put on the same level as a classical epic.

~~~
forapurpose
> full of holes and inconsistencies, among shoddy worldbuilding

I'm not sure that is the reason for the difference. The Odyssey has plenty of
gaping holes and shoddy worldbuilding, plus some inconsistencies. For example,
the plot of the very end flops IMHO (and less humbly opinionated people
agree); you have to strain to give it much credit.

What I think separates it from Star Wars and most other stories ever created
is its reflection of humanity. The characters and social interactions are so
true and so rich - not at the superficial layer, where there are gods and
magic, but at the core of anger, pride, love, compromise, fear, uncertainty,
joy, power, etc. - you can look at it and deep into it forever and will never
run dry.

If I can run on a bit, Dante wrote, _nature takes her course from the divine
mind and its art ... your art, as far as it can, follows nature as the pupil
the master, so that your art is to God, as it were, a grandchild._ [0] The
Odyssey fulfills that, IMHO; a wonder of mortal creation.

Tangentially, Odysseus is one of the most unpleasant characters in all of
literature, in deed and personality. Even on Game of Thrones he would be at
the bottom of the barrel.

[0] About himself! It's in _Inferno_ ; Dante conveniently put those lines in
the mouth of another character speaking to the author.

EDIT: Major edits

~~~
adrianN
It also has the benefit of being one of only a few epics that survived from
that time.

------
leoc
The original Threefold Model/GDS theory FAQ is engagingly written, very
persuasive and well worth anyone's time
[http://www.darkshire.net/~jhkim/rpg/theory/threefold/](http://www.darkshire.net/~jhkim/rpg/theory/threefold/)
. I feel you start to hit diminishing returns after that.

------
erickhill
Not one single mention of Dungeons & Dragons? Yet Magic and World of Warcraft?
Really. Hm.

~~~
mireofthedeep
Gygax and Arneson are quite like synonyms for D&D.

------
peterashford
I've always felt that analysis of art is the surest way to kill it. Obviously,
other people differ in this regard.

~~~
muzani
I've always loved analyzing art. Something about art tugs at the heartstrings.
The search on _what exactly_ tugs the heartstrings often teaches me a lot
about myself.

------
digi_owl
oh, dear. Not this tar pit...

